# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Të gënjesh për "virgjërinë"!

## mije

Eshte bere e zakonshme tani "qepja" neper gjinekologe per tu dukur e virgjer por me sa duket nuk eshte zgjidhja e vetme....!
Femrat gjate kohes qe jane me menstruacione shtyjne partnerin per te kryer  mardhenie keshtu qe nuk ka ndonje dyshim se nuk ka virgjeritet...
A jane te verteta gjitha keto??!!!
Vertete nje femer ja hedh me keto mashtrime???
Do doja te di mendimin tuaj se cfare keni degjuar rreth kesaj teme??

----------


## tutankamon

femra ka fut shejtanin brenda shishes ..jo nje burr qe mund ta fusi ku te doje........

----------


## [Perla]

Se kuptoj perse kembengulni kaq shume pas temes "virgjinitet". 

Sikur mentaliteti te mos i denonte nuk do detyroheshin te mashtronin, megjithate nuk duhen gjykuar. Ka qe e bejne nga halli kete mashtrim , siç ka dhe te tjera qe kane qene ***** dhe duan te shtiren si virgjeresha. Megjithate nuk eshte vetem hemoragjia prove virgjiniteti, por ketu tema do kalonte ne nenforumin mjeksor per ta shpjeguar me lirshem.

----------


## mia@

Te paska zene meraku ty mije, se mos te mashtrojne femrat lol?
Po e respektove nje femer per ate qe eshte, dhe ajo s'ka pse te detyrohet te mashtroje. Mendimi im ky.

----------


## [Perla]

Do ishte me mire te diskutohej : perse femrat detyrohen te "mashtrojne", e kush i detyron.

----------


## INFINITY©

> femrat gjat kohes qe jane me menstruacione shtyjne partnerin per te kryer  mardhenie keshtu qe nuk ka ndonje dyshim se nuk ka virgjeritet...


Mije, 

Nqs je mashkull, atehere duket fare qarte qe nuk ke qene me ndonje vajze te virgjer, dhe nqs je femer, atehere qenke akoma e virgjer. 

Nje mashkull (qe e di se ca po ben te pakten  :ngerdheshje: ), e kupton menjehere nese nje femer eshte e virgjer apo jo. Per me teper hap nje liber anatomie dhe lexo mbi organin femeror dhe perberesit e tij. 

JO te gjitha femrat kane gjak kur humbasin virgjerine, prandaj sa per ate punen e menstruacioneve eshte budallallek.

----------


## [Perla]

> JO te gjitha femrat kane gjak kur humbasin virgjerine, prandaj sa per ate punen e menstruacioneve eshte budallallek.


Eshte pikerisht ajo qe po thoja me lart  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Un habitem se si ja bejn femrat qe merren me sport!? Me ke martohen kto, apo te gjitha qepen te doktori? Nese se kuptuat se ku e kam fjalen, mendoni femrat qe bejn sparkaten, apo femrat qe bejn ushtrime fleksibile.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> .... Per me teper hap nje liber anatomie dhe lexo mbi organin femeror dhe perberesit e tij. 
> 
> JO te gjitha femrat kane gjak kur humbasin virgjerine, prandaj sa per ate punen e menstruacioneve eshte budallallek.


Ose jo të gjitha femrat kanë Hymen ( cipër e virgjërisë )  :ngerdheshje: 

Konkulzioni: ustai e dallon dhe e njeh mirë atë punë që i ka rënë për pjesë  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Un habitem se si ja bejn femrat qe merren me sport!? Me ke martohen kto, apo te gjitha qepen te doktori? Nese se kuptuat se ku e kam fjalen, mendoni femrat qe bejn sparkaten, apo femrat qe bejn ushtrime fleksibile.


E perse duhet ta bejne kete ???

----------


## Apollyon

> E perse duhet ta bejne kete ???


Ndaj po pyes edhe une.. Pse na qenka e nevojshme te behen te tilla gjera, qepja edhe seksi gjate menstruacioneve!? Ky do ishte mashtrimi i pare i jetes ne cift, edhe nuk ndertohet familja me mashtrime, apo jo!? Si duket u vlersoka me shum virgjeria se sa personi me te cilen do kalosh jeten!! Cudi!

----------


## mendimi

Nuk eshte e quditshme qe ato te lazdruarat marrin meshkuj te pa pervoje sepse arrijne ti mashtrojne.
Perndryshe dikush qe merr vesh ne kete pune nuk mashtrohet, pavaresisht te gjithave.

----------


## Apollyon

> ustai e dallon dhe e njeh mirë atë punë që i ka rënë për pjesë


angelina, nese dikush eshte usta ne kte zanat, atehere ska pse e kerkon nusen e virgjer, do ishte pafytyrsi te kerkoje nje nuse te virgjer nese personalisht ka kaluar femra neper duar me 10-tra.. 
Ja bej hallall nje mashkulli i cili eshte i virgjer edhe vete, te tille meshkuj kan te drejte te kerkojne edhe nuse te virgjer.. Po tani jo cdo lloj kùrvari do marre nuse te virgjer avash nje cike!

----------


## mia@

> Ndaj po pyes edhe une.. Pse  Si duket u vlersoka me shum virgjeria se sa personi me te cilen do kalosh jeten!! Cudi!


Ne fakt virgjeria e femres i intereson me shume mashkullit se vet femres. Eshte mashkulli ai qe e vlereson femren me virgjerine(jo te gjithe), ndersa femra e vlereson, e pranon mashkullin sic eshte.

----------


## [Perla]

> Ndaj po pyes edhe une.. Pse na qenka e nevojshme te behen te tilla gjera, qepja edhe seksi gjate menstruacioneve!? Ky do ishte mashtrimi i pare i jetes ne cift, edhe nuk ndertohet familja me mashtrime, apo jo!? Si duket u vlersoka me shum virgjeria se sa personi me te cilen do kalosh jeten!! Cudi!


Ato qe e bejne jane te detyruara nga mentaliteti i partnerit te tyre, dhe edukimi i tij i mirefillte, opo fundja fare ka njeres qe jane gdhe ne ato drejtime . per ta nje femer duket te jete e paprekur qe te jete e ndershme. tani kur ajo e do kete person dhe e di sesa e rendesishme eshte per te , merr persiper te genjeje, edhe pse eshte budallik edhe ndodh keshtu. Ka te tjera qe kane pasur parnere te meparshme e nuk duan qe burri i ardhshem te jete ne dijeni te ketyre aventurave.




> Si duket u vlersoka me shum virgjeria se sa personi me te cilen do kalosh jeten!! Cudi!


Keshtu me keto fjale perparimtare te merrni m'qaf juve, ama kur vjen puna, ne keto drejtime jeni te gjithe njesoj, mos tju vije keq  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## [Perla]

> Ne fakt virgjeria e femres i intereson me shume mashkullit se vet femres. Eshte mashkulli ai qe e vlereson femren me virgjerine(jo te gjithe), ndersa femra e vlereson, e pranon mashkullin sic eshte.



Mua me ben kurioze diçka. Perse per bashkeshorte meshkujt zgjedhin ato " te paprekurat" , po ato femra qe ata "kane prekur" si u behet halli.

----------


## mendimi

> angelina, nese dikush eshte usta ne kte zanat, atehere ska pse e kerkon nusen e virgjer, do ishte pafytyrsi te kerkoje nje nuse te virgjer nese personalisht ka kaluar femra neper duar me 10-tra.. 
> Ja bej hallall nje mashkulli i cili eshte i virgjer edhe vete, te tille meshkuj kan te drejte te kerkojne edhe nuse te virgjer.. Po tani jo cdo lloj kùrvari do marre nuse te virgjer avash nje cike!


Bota nuk eshte e drejte ne kete aspekt hahah, sepse pikerisht ata mjeshtrit e marrin mallin me te mire, e ata te mjeret e marrin mallin e perdorur.

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> angelina, nese dikush eshte usta ne kte zanat, atehere ska pse e kerkon nusen e virgjer, do ishte pafytyrsi te kerkoje nje nuse te virgjer nese personalisht ka kaluar femra neper duar me 10-tra.. 
> Ja bej hallall nje mashkulli i cili eshte i virgjer edhe vete, te tille meshkuj kan te drejte te kerkojne edhe nuse te virgjer.. Po tani jo cdo lloj kùrvari do marre nuse te virgjer avash nje cike!


E thashë me kuptimin që meshkujt me përvojë e kuptojnë nqs një femër është e virgjër shumë lehtë. Kështu që ( hiq  rastin kur arnohen çupkat, se nuk quhet qepje  :ngerdheshje:  ) nuk mashtrohen lehtë.
E di kush është problemi? Fakti që vetë, i ndërrojnë pjeshkat si telefonat dhe kur vjen puna te pjeshka e jetës së tyre e duan të mos jetë e kafshuar. Eh bela jo. Harrojonë që është bërthama akoma më e rëndësishme.

----------


## Apollyon

> Bota nuk eshte e drejte ne kete aspekt hahah, sepse pikerisht ata mjeshtrit e marrin mallin me te mire, e ata te mjeret e marrin mallin e perdorur.


Kjo ndodh sepse ai "qe smerr vesh" do e martojn prindrit, kurse ai qe merr vesh, e gjen vete femren qe don kur ti teket. 

lol

----------


## mia@

> Mua me ben kurioze diçka. Perse per bashkeshorte meshkujt zgjedhin ato " te paprekurat" , po ato femra qe ata "kane prekur" si u behet halli.


Keshtu thone ata ne sy te te tjereve, qe tu ngrene vlerat  vajzave qe marrin per gra, se kane hall mos i ''tallin'' shoket. ''Kam qene  i pari'' per te thone, por une s'kam pare ndonje femer qe ka patur me pare te dashur te kete ngelur beqare.

----------

